# What items of yours now belong to your cat?



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else gives in their cat to the extent that items bought for oneself turn into items that belong to your cat exclusively. I thought it'd be interesting to know.

My example, I bought a new backpack a year ago. I bought it because I liked the look of it, although I didn't really need a new one. Anyway, I left it lying on my bed and Gypsy LOVED it. She completely took to it, and made it promptly her favorite sitting/sleeping spot. A month or so later I thought 'ok, this is ridiculous, I can't just keep this backpack lying on my bed for her to sleep on', so, I removed it, and then she came along and looked SO confused and sad and kept looking around, that I gave in and tossed it back in place. Annnnd, ever since, it has been her backpack, never to be used even once by me.. 

As seen in the pictures, it can even be used as a desktop 'cat trap' for pesky kitty trying to get in my way.. 

Has anyone else ran into something similar?


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a warm, fuzzy throw I got a Disney World a few years ago. It is now a cat bed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ezmeray, 
I love the Back Pack "Desk Top" cat trap!! Gypsy loooves HER backpack!!
She's Adorable! 
Sharon
P.S.
ANY fuzzy blanket...!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Let's see... I've been allowed to keep my shoes.... unless Neelix wants to play with the laces, then they are his. For the most part that's pretty much all that's mine now..


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't figure out how to edit my post. Here's Caspian on my Disney throw.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My red, fluffy throw.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL I love the back pack and Disney throw photos.
We no longer own our bath mats. Each time I wash and put down the new ones they have to be attacked, mushed into a ball, rolled on and then at some point slept on.
I bought a new bedroom storage unit/ padded bench which now is a sleeping area and a place to take their toys to. I also have 2 scarves that regularly can be seen disappearing down the hallway even though they were hung in the wardrobe. Finally I have a small dumpy make up brush, which regulalrly in the mornings is stolen and last seen trotting off with Kiki. Thats just a few of the items we have lost to them. I also think they think they own the sofas and beds, based on how squashed we are while they spread out to become at least 6 ft long each evening :0)


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET has taken over my Ikea Lounger every now and then. Will have to wait a couple months till he got sick of it and move on to another location before I can claim it back, then only to lose it again when he decides to have it back.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

My house.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ummmmm......I have whatever my kittens graciously let me use for 5 seconds (until they realize I have it and want it back).


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree--but in my case it is not my house. It is my entire apartment!!!
and everything in it! And only one cat!!

Jeesh!

:kittyball


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup, they took my house. I haven't succeeded in one thing except I can close my bedroom door at night and no one will meow until the morning. Even when I won't let Mama in the shower sliding door, she just jumps up and over. Wow, she even took my garage and my car in the garage!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The computer chair * cries bitter tears *


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Straysmommy said:


> The computer chair * cries bitter tears *


^This :-o


----------



## Princess Kitty (Aug 26, 2014)

There's one of my pillow that she claimed as hers, back when it was on my girlfriends side and whenever my girlfriend was not there she would go sleep there, now it's full of her hair and scent and we put it on the floor, where she normally likes to use it, as a pillow :









Also, now that my chest of drawer is broken, 2 outta 5 drawers are completely broken, the two tops I'm still using but the last one isn't of any use, so I put a throw in it and leave it open and she sleeps in it. I kinda "gave" that to her tho


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A Wal-Mart gift card! I suppose he can have it to go shopping! If it hasn't expired. He stashed it by the leg of the easy chair. Hey, it's like saving your gift card til you really need it. Thanks R.H.!


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> The computer chair * cries bitter tears *


haha, that's my mom's current battle with my parent's cat.. my mom and the cat battle over the same huge, comfy computer chair!

And wow, compared to some of y'all I have it lucky I think! Gypsy is usually content to sit behind me on the top of the couch or under my desk chair.. (when she's not demanding attention of course)


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

We seem to have lost the use of one of the shelves in the entertainment center. Today Caspian pushed all of the Wii games onto the floor and then curled up on the empty shelf.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Sundown said:


> We seem to have lost the use of one of the shelves in the entertainment center. Today Caspian pushed all of the Wii games onto the floor and then curled up on the empty shelf.


Seems like he didn't approve of you usage of shelf space!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Our soft fluffy blankets are now owned by the cats, as well as one preferred armchair.

My one cat has chosen all the slippers in the house as his own to carry around, chew at and drop where he pleases. The other prefers stuffed animals and has taken a particular liking to a bean bag dog I received as a child; I'm constantly sewing up holes that beans are now spilling out of due to rough play.

They also have their own water glass as they prefer it to a bowl.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I sleep with 3 pillows at night and Midnight sleeps curled up by my head. Apparently she needed more space, so she has taken to nudging the top pillow so that the pillow underneath is exposed. When the space is to her liking, she'll curl up and go to sleep. I now sleep with top pillow scooted down so that two-thirds of the second pillow is exposed and the remaining one-third is still covered by top pillow.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night Robin pulled my hoodie off the chair, and made it his bed! Now he thinks it's Hood's hoodie!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes. Our little cat Bobby has decided that one of our small end tables is "his" and so anything that's placed on the table, he knocks off immediately, then stretches out on the table to further claim his spot.


----------



## Moondancer (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine has my old cashmere sweater. Fortunately it was close to the end of its usefulness.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

My socks. I actually have no socks left because he takes them from the clean laundry bin before I can put them away and winter is coming


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Jakie, I solved this by washing my socks inside a net bag, now the kitten just gnaws at the bag till he destroys it.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

We seem pretty lucky so far! They have claimed the futon in the spare room, which was a second guest bed.

They do like to lay on my partner's shoes and play with the laces while he is trying to get dressed for work, and they also lay on his gym bag. I think they only try to claim things as theirs when we want to use them ourselves!


----------

